# My Emerson Mini A-100 has new clothes



## TKC (Aug 21, 2016)

*I have wanted an Emerson Mini A-100 for a very loooooooong time, and when the Emerson site had some, I bought one. On one of the forums I belong to, I have a friend who does AWESOME work on knives, and I have admired his work for years; I thought I would send him my Mini, and have lime green G-10 put on it. It came out AMAZING!! The blade is black, as are the screws, so the green & black looks stunning. I will show you a before picture of the knife, and the after.
*


----------



## kelmo (Aug 27, 2016)

That is beautiful TKC!


----------



## TKC (Aug 27, 2016)

*Thank you kelmo! I just ordered a Pete Gray Monster thumb disk in green for it.*


----------



## TKC (Sep 20, 2016)

*My Pete Gray green Monster thumb disk arrived the other day; and it is fabulous!!
*


----------



## alterrain (Mar 4, 2017)

Black+Green is always a great combo, nice blade!! Thumbstud is a great addition!


----------



## TKC (Mar 5, 2017)

*Thanks! I like the bigger Pete Gray Monster Thumb Disk, better than the stock, small black thumb disk. The Mini A-100 is such a great knife!!*


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 5, 2017)

I really like that thumb disk too. 
A Emerson is about the only knife I don't own. I have come very close a few times to getting a Mini like yours. I have to admit, that color green is super cool. I would have to add a lanyard. To me: that nice big hole is begging for one. lol Then probably go with a Paracord 500 (maybe 250) in Black. With some sort of small green bead. No wait, a copper bead with some heavy patina. 

TKC, Can you show a few pics in your hand or some sorta size reference pic?


----------



## TKC (Mar 5, 2017)

*Str8stroke: I will try to take some in hand pix for you, and perhaps some pix with a ruler. I will try to do that soon. A good friend of mine did the scales, and it is a Pete Gray Monster thumb disk.

The Mini A-100 is a small knife. It is a great size for EDC. I took the specs. off the Emerson site:
*

HandlesBlack G-10 epoxy / glass laminate​LockAerospace grade Titanium​Blade154 CM​FinishBlack or Satin​GrindConventional V Grind​

Overall Length7.2 in.Blade Length3.0 in.Blade Thickness.125 in.Hardness57-59 RC


----------



## TKC (Mar 5, 2017)

*PS:
I have 2 lanyards that have coppers beads on them. One is glow in the dark & the other is green, and I bought them on Etsy. The GITD is on my pry bar & the green one is on my Mini Grip.
*


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh thanks for taking time to do the pics when you do. 

That Green is wild. I would try that on it! It may be too much green though. I have a GITD on one of my lights. It looks so cool. Only issue is it gets dirty quickly. I cleaned it, and put a bunch of 3M Scotch Guard on it. Seems to stay cleaner.


----------



## TKC (Mar 5, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> Oh thanks for taking time to do the pics when you do.
> 
> That Green is wild. I would try that on it! It may be too much green though. I have a GITD on one of my lights. It looks so cool. Only issue is it gets dirty quickly. I cleaned it, and put a bunch of 3M Scotch Guard on it. Seems to stay cleaner.



*
You are welcome.

I LOVE that green G-10 so much. Naw, the green & black look sooooooooo awesome together.
*


----------



## TKC (Mar 6, 2017)

*Here you go my friend. The pix I promised:
*


----------



## TKC (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dingle1911 (May 2, 2017)

Very nice.


----------

